# Whats the Future of Software in a Non-Intel World?



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Whats the Future of Software in a Non-Intel World?.



> *The rise of servers powered by cell phone chips, with hundreds of them whirring away to solve a problem while using less power, has become almost commonplace in the last few years, but over at Linux Magazine, Editor Douglas Eadline brings up the enormous problems associated with such a vision: namely, the software cant cut it yet (hat tip to Inside HPC). Eadline writes about Mays Law, the corollary to Moores Law, which says the number of transistors on a chip will double every 18 months.*


-- Tom


----------

